# AJ hurt bad live show 02



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

At London 02 AJ just fell off ring apron landed on her head out cold x thrown up two doctors and dean malenko seeing too her. Just been carried out by doc Samson and malenko


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

"Muh waifu" itt.


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

Thats no good. Ive always liked AJ I Think she is a great Heel. and plays a good crazy person. Hope she gets well soon.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

..Oh shit. This could get really bad. 

Here's to hoping they don't take the title off her and she's not overly injured. Sadly sounds like it though. It always happens to the enjoyable people. 

I'm just glad it doesn't sound OVERLY disasterous, and she didn't land on her neck or anything.


----------



## Mr. Fister (Nov 13, 2013)

So many virgins. So many tears.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh my god. This is terrible news. I'm going to RAW in two weeks and was just about to start making my sign for her. I'll be so upset if she doesn't make an appearance. Reading this gave me a hard shock.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

ohh shit. definite concussion. she is going to feel like shit for a few weeks after that. hopefully her neck is ok (judging by her flexibility she should be ok, if a bit sore tomorrow).


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Nacho Man said:


> So many virgins. So many tears.


How dare people care about a diva they enjoy getting hurt. 

:StephenA


----------



## CurryKingDH (Apr 14, 2013)

That's awful! I hope she isn't seriously injured :/


----------



## Mr. Fister (Nov 13, 2013)

SideburnGuru said:


> How dare people care about a diva they enjoy getting hurt.
> 
> :StephenA


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## Gurter22 (Nov 12, 2013)

Oh god its over the edge all over again. This is bad for business.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Well today in the u.k it is Children in Need.

Pretty Ironic.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

as a long time atheist, i am starting to believe there might just be a God.

TYJESUS

#BrieMode


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Nacho Man said:


>


Done arguing with the clown. 


That being said, any reason Malenko was there? Sorry if it's obvious, I'm just a bit confused.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

The Cynical Miracle said:


> Well today in the u.k it is Children in Need.
> 
> Pretty Ironic.


You magnificent son of a bitch.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

SideburnGuru said:


> Done arguing with the clown.
> 
> 
> That being said, any reason Malenko was there? Sorry if it's obvious, I'm just a bit confused.


He's a road agent.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

SideburnGuru said:


> Done arguing with the clown.
> 
> 
> That being said, any reason Malenko was there? Sorry if it's obvious, I'm just a bit confused.


he's a road agent? legit shocked to find a confused AJ Lee mark.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Ithil said:


> He's a road agent.


Oh, that's pretty interesting. Thought he was in some type of feud or events I was missing. 

And yes Scrilla. Knowing Dean Malenko is total common knowledge that everyone should know. Silly me.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

yeah Dean Malenko is feuding with AJ Lee brother.


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn that's bad isn't this her second concussion this year?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Would be a shame if they took the title off her. Brie is painfully uninteresting. 

Could have Tamina defend on her behalf or some made up nonsense?


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

scrilla said:


> yeah Dean Malenko is feuding with AJ Lee brother.


Didn't mean it like that. 

There's some weird returns that happen on road shows. Thought he was doing something like that.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

I Curry I said:


> Would be a shame if they took the title off her. Brie is painfully uninteresting.
> 
> Could have Tamina defend on her behalf or some made up nonsense?


at least Brie Bella isn't running around injuring herself. maybe AJ can have the title back when she learns how to work safely.


----------



## Gurter22 (Nov 12, 2013)

Let's all join in prayer for AJ


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

She needs to stop over selling it sometimes. Hope she gets well soon.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Gurter22 said:


> Let's all join in prayer for AJ


if it's a prayer that her career is over then i'm down brother.


----------



## Mr. Fister (Nov 13, 2013)

Lol at people acting like she's dead.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Is she alive?


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

There's a reason she didn't wrestle much a year ago. Her body is too small and frail to take the bumps she takes. And the WWE office knew it, so they kept her from wrestling. Now she's on an actual full-time WWE wrestling schedule for the first time in her life and she gets at least 2 concussions in a couple of months. And those concussions simply happen more and more often as you go on and only get worse. #GirlBye.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

fucking hell :/ .


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Xapury said:


> Is she alive?


unfortunately she will live to see her 13th birthday.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

It's Candice Michelle all over again, aren't a right GREG?


----------



## JB1991 (Nov 3, 2013)

Bad for the divas competition as she was almost the only one keeping it alive


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Lol at people taking the piss. It'd be a hella lot different if it was God - Daniel Bryan.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

She tagged out looking dizzy tamina did a power slam AJ fell forward against the ropes and fell forward hitting her head pretty hard on the apron side and then she was out Brie did a roll up to finish the match quick x went up dean came out along with the fat doctor.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

I mean being "homeless" (AKA every indy wrestler ever) and working 30 matches in 18 months isn't the same as 250 matches in a year.


----------



## Gurter22 (Nov 12, 2013)

I wish it could've been Cena not AJ


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

well that sucks. hope she isn't hurt badly.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Waffelz said:


> Lol at people taking the piss. It'd be a hella lot different if it was God - Daniel Bryan.


probably because Daniel Bryan has actual talent. wouldn't happen to DB though because he's a safe worker, not some ringrat who isn't even properly trained and blew her way into the ring.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

scrilla said:


> probably because Daniel Bryan has actual talent. wouldn't happen to DB though because he's a safe worker, not some ringrat who isn't even properly trained and blew her way into the ring.


Brother, you got that right. Daniel Bryan actually did spend said mythical 14 years to become a WWE wrestler. He was "homeless" too, living in cars and motels. Those long, hard roads man. 

Seriously, the frail girl can't handle the WWE wrassler schedule. Stick to being a valet and taking it from Punk in his majestic tour bus before finding out he's cheating on her with the next hot piece of ass he targets as his sexual conquest.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

scrilla said:


> not some ringrat who isn't even properly trained and blew her way into the ring.


She started wrestling in '07, I wouldn't exactly call her a ringrat.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

vanboxmeer said:


> There's a reason she didn't wrestle much a year ago. Her body is too small and frail to take the bumps she takes. And the WWE office knew it, so they kept her from wrestling. Now she's on an actual full-time WWE wrestling schedule for the first time in her life and she gets at least 2 concussions in a couple of months. And those concussions simply happen more and more often as you go on and only get worse. #GirlBye.


Stop making up bullshit and just say "I don't like her".


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

vanboxmeer said:


> Brother, you got that right. Daniel Bryan actually did spend said mythical 14 years to become a WWE wrestler. He was "homeless" too, living in cars and motels. Those long, hard roads man.
> 
> Seriously, the frail girl can't handle the WWE wrassler schedule. Stick to being a valet and taking it from Punk in his majestic tour bus before finding out he's cheating on her with the next hot piece of ass he targets as his sexual conquest.


i'm just waiting for them to end the AJ Lee experiment altogether, brother. have Chris Hansen to show up on Raw and arrest all the guys AJ has been with on screen and reveal it was a child predator STING all along. leading of course to Sting vs. Undertaker.




Kalashnikov said:


> She started wrestling in '07, I wouldn't exactly call her a ringrat.


she got into the business by blowing Jay Lethal brother. true ring rat status.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Kalashnikov said:


> She started wrestling in '07, I wouldn't exactly call her a ringrat.


Booker T knew what was up 18 months ago. She's an inhouse rat.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

The iwc showing why they are hated with passion by every wrestler in the world.

Some posts are disgusting.


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

Hope it isn't too serious and she recovers okay.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

why the fuck are people saying she has no talent, she fell shit happens people


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Ithil said:


> Stop making up bullshit and just say "I don't like her".


Here's a fucking mong who still lives in 1988 and tells the boys to "shake it off". Concussion? Oh that's just a bad headache, you can work the next night, brother.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Xapury said:


> The iwc showing why they are hated with passion by every wrestler in the world.
> 
> Some posts are disgusting.


oh my god a bunch of fake fighting carnies who i'll never meet in real life hate me for speaking the harsh truths!!!!!


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Shit. That's a shame. If she gets a concussion it'll be her second this year so WWE may feel like needing to give her extra time off which may result in her being stripped of the Divas Title. Hope she gets well soon though. She's by far the best thing in WWE's divas division atm.


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

I really hope she's okay. AJ is, for my money, perhaps the best female heel they've had since Stephanie McMahon. I can't think of another female wrestler who actually made me hate their character, but she certainly did during the whole Punk 'heel turn' fiasco.

Add to that how good she is as a babyface, and I think she's a very talented young woman. I hope she gets better soon.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

If the internet was as prominent 2 decades ago, you'd find the same waifu faggotry from the Sunny marks.


----------



## Mr. Fister (Nov 13, 2013)

Maybe it knocked some sense into her and she can start sleeping with a groomed man instead a dumpster dwelling heroin addict.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Have to say there are some disgusting posts on here for which I can only say GET A FUCKING LIFE


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Nacho Man said:


> Maybe it knocked some sense into her and she can start sleeping with a groomed man instead a dumpster dwelling heroin addict.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

But seriously, hope it's not serious


----------



## Mr. Fister (Nov 13, 2013)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Have to say there are some disgusting posts on here for which I can only say GET A FUCKING LIFE


:ti

Anyone who actually had a life wouldn't be mourning a fucking concussion with posts revealing their "hard shock".


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

anti-marks of any persuasion are so fucking sad...jeez.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

You know it's bad when the markdom of Ungratefulness isn't as bad as the hate from random users.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Lesson 1 at wrestling school- how not to fall on your head.

A few months back in development wouldn't go amiss for Miss Lee.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Have to say there are some disgusting posts on here for which I can only say GET A FUCKING LIFE


Go back to the Women of Wrestling (AKA gif fan service) section. You can drool with the rest of them over 3 second cropped pics. 

Maybe CM Punk should've lightened up last night. They are in Europe, the biological clocks don't work the same. You can't just have your groupies fainting in the ring after 90 seconds of action.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Patiently waits for Pwmania to have an update.

People on Twitter are reporting it as well

https://twitter.com/search?q=AJ hurt&src=typd


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

DwayneAustin said:


> Lesson 1 at wrestling school- how not to fall on your head.
> 
> A few months back in development wouldn't go amiss for Miss Lee.


Watch out, we've got a professional here.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

DwayneAustin said:


> Lesson 1 at wrestling school- how not to fall on your head.
> 
> A few months back in development wouldn't go amiss for Miss Lee.


mistakes. happen.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

scrilla said:


> oh my god a bunch of fake fighting carnies who i'll never meet in real life hate me for speaking the harsh truths!!!!!


2/10 trolling.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Some disgraceful comments in here. Pathetic.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

What is this thread, even?

Is it just me, or are there a lot of concussions happening recently? Or is it that they're just not hiding them as much? I can't tell. Anyway, thoughts and prayers. Head injuries aren't anything to fuck around with.


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

SideburnGuru said:


> How dare people care about a diva they enjoy getting hurt.
> 
> :StephenA


Or, just a human being really. That poster must be a particular breed of vile to mock those showing concern for a real person who suffered what sounds to be a serious accident.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. Fister (Nov 13, 2013)

OP probably made it all up to satisfy some fucked up fanfic fantasy where he cares for AJ Lee in her vegetable state after taking a tumble.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

TheWFEffect said:


>


You take this picture with a potato or what?


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

Barry Horowitz said:


> Or, just a human being really. That poster must be a particular breed of vile to mock those showing concern for a real person who suffered what sounds to be a serious accident.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


how dare people show empathy!! lol virgins! (am I doing it right?)


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Nacho Man said:


> :ti
> 
> Anyone who actually had a life wouldn't be mourning a fucking concussion with posts revealing their "hard shock".


I don't see much mourning here. Just nice posts saying 'get well soon'. Yet being negative like you are is pretty pathetic. You doing it because you're just that moody and just have to make negative comments towards people showing just a little bit of compassion for someone who they may enjoy or respect or is it because you want to be 'cool' and troll people? Either way, it's kind of sad imo.


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

Asenath said:


> What is this thread, even?
> 
> Is it just me, or are there a lot of concussions happening recently? Or is it that they're just not hiding them as much? I can't tell. Anyway, thoughts and prayers. Head injuries aren't anything to fuck around with.


There have been a lot more reported recently, with AJ, Dolph, Fandango and Christian just off the top of my head. It's possible they're reporting them more often due to the work they did with Christopher Nowinski's concussion awareness thing recently.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Stad said:


> You take this picture with a potato or what?


Have you got a stick up your ass I think you have!?


----------



## Mr. Fister (Nov 13, 2013)

#GetWellSoonAJ

#Cutting4AJ


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

This site is reporting she collapsed but finished the match. OP is reporting different.

http://divas-365.com/?p=6788

More and more people on Twitter are saying she finished the match.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Hopefully she makes a full recovery. 


Concussions are serious business though and AJ shouldn't take this lightly. If she comes back too early she is more likely to suffer another one so taking as long as possible, even if it's years, to return should be an option. If retirement is necessary she should absolutely consider it, her health>her lackluster career.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Ungratefulness said:


> Oh my god. This is terrible news. I'm going to RAW in two weeks and was just about to start making my sign for her. I'll be so upset if she doesn't make an appearance. Reading this gave me a hard shock.


:jose

You better get started on a John Cena sign instead :cena4 :cena5

In all seriousness though, hope she's okay, wouldn't wish anyone hurt.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Spoiler






TheWFEffect said:


>






Thanks for providing a picture of said incident, OP.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Well that sucks. Hopefully this means that she can't lose the title to a Total Diva anytime soon though. Hopefully she isn't off TV for long either as I find her entertaining as well as good looking.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Poor AJ. She's the only interesting Diva right now. Bright side, maybe someone steps up in her absence, but otherwise this really sucks


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Well that's a shame, hopefully the injury isn't too serious. Never like to hear of any athlete getting injured, regardless of my feelings towards them. Hopefully she recovers quickly.

Some of you people seriously need to grow up and not take enjoyment in another person being injured, it's pretty pathetic.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Someone else on Twitter says she walked out under her own power and posits that she overheated. We'll see.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Was it a really bad landing? I just remember when Lita fell on her head once and that looked awful... Hate seeing things like that.

On a side note whats up with all these concusions lately?


----------



## Tape Tianlei (Aug 1, 2013)

Get well soon, AJ!


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

Pregnancy faint? Bring on baby PunkLee!


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Get well soon AJ


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

It's so unfortunate that she's injured. 

On the plus side maybe Brie will get the title now if AJ needs to take time off. :yes


----------



## majorsaab21 (Sep 24, 2013)

It's true, it's at:

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2013/1115/567387/aj-lee-reportedly-collapses-at-wwe-live-event/


----------



## TEWA (May 25, 2013)

majorsaab21 said:


> It's true, it's at:
> 
> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2013/1115/567387/aj-lee-reportedly-collapses-at-wwe-live-event/


Never knew that WrestlingInc is confirmation


----------



## zdog (Nov 13, 2013)

There are multiple reports saying that AJ has passed away on her way to the hospital. Stay tuned for updates.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

zdog said:


> There are multiple reports saying that AJ has passed away on her way to the hospital. Stay tuned for updates.


Are you fucking kidding me?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I do recall seeing a news report that a lot of talent was pretty beat up by this overseas tour and just wanted to get back home


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Passed Away? What the fuck. I hate the internet. Well I better subscribe to your posts so I can stay updated.



majorsaab21 said:


> It's true, it's at:
> 
> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2013/1115/567387/aj-lee-reportedly-collapses-at-wwe-live-event/



All that says is the same fucking thing we have been saying. Don't know how that makes it confirmed.

SHINE UP YOUR SOURCE REAL NICE, TURN THAT SUMBITCH SIDEWAYS AND STICK IT STRAIGHT UP YOUR CANDY ASS.


----------



## Gurter22 (Nov 12, 2013)

zdog said:


> There are multiple reports saying that AJ has passed away on her way to the hospital. Stay tuned for updates.


Well I hope all you fucks making fun of her feel better about yourselfs now.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Big Dog said:


> Are you fucking kidding me?


No, the guy with nearly no posts who just joined this month is serious.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

zdog said:


> There are multiple reports saying that AJ has passed away on her way to the hospital. Stay tuned for updates.


I hope this isn't a troll post.

EDIT: That came out wrong, I hope its not true, but I hope nobody is gonna troll something like that.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

Alo0oy said:


> I hope this isn't a troll post.
> 
> EDIT: That came out wrong, I hope its not true, but I hope nobody is gonna troll something like that.


a real "foot, meet mouth" moment, I see lol.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I hope it isn't too bad.

Also, some of you are embarrassing yourselves. Stop it.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

hope she is well and recovered, AJ has been fresh breath to divas division.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Eddie Ray said:


> a real "foot, meet mouth" moment, I see lol.


Yeah, I was like "I can't believe I just posted that".


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

Assholes trolling.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

She was wrestling Brie? Hmmm... I see the Brie tweeted just about 20 mins ago... 

The Bella Twins ‏@nicoleandbri 20m
Rocked it here in London!!! Gave them a taste of #briemode http://instagram.com/p/gwBIU4MaBG/


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

checkcola said:


> She was wrestling Brie? Hmmm... I see the Brie tweeted just about 20 mins ago...
> 
> The Bella Twins ‏@nicoleandbri 20m
> Rocked it here in London!!! Gave them a taste of #briemode http://instagram.com/p/gwBIU4MaBG/


Conspiracy theories commencing...


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Alo0oy said:


> Conspiracy theories commencing...


My conspiracy is it probably isn't that serious


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

checkcola said:


> She was wrestling Brie? Hmmm... I see the Brie tweeted just about 20 mins ago...
> 
> The Bella Twins ‏@nicoleandbri 20m
> Rocked it here in London!!! Gave them a taste of #briemode http://instagram.com/p/gwBIU4MaBG/


She looks baked :lol


----------



## zdog (Nov 13, 2013)

Im not pulling words out of my ass, it's what im reading that's been reported by mutiple sources that she passed on her way to the hospital.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

checkcola said:


> She was wrestling Brie? Hmmm... I see the Brie tweeted just about 20 mins ago...
> 
> The Bella Twins ‏@nicoleandbri 20m
> Rocked it here in London!!! Gave them a taste of #briemode http://instagram.com/p/gwBIU4MaBG/


Jesus, the amount of weight Brie has lost since her return is -- worrisome.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

> WWE Diva AJ Lee apparently collapsed during a her match against Brie Bella at WWE’s live event from the 02 Arena in London, England.
> Several fans who were at the show tweeted the she collapsed at ringside during the match, which was eventually called off. WWE officials immediately came to her aid and she was helped to the back.


.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

zdog said:


> Im not pulling words out of my ass, it's what im reading that's been reported by mutiple sources that she passed on her way to the hospital.


It's not going to work any better as a troll attempt a second time.


----------



## zdog (Nov 13, 2013)

checkcola said:


> She was wrestling Brie? Hmmm... I see the Brie tweeted just about 20 mins ago...
> 
> The Bella Twins ‏@nicoleandbri 20m
> Rocked it here in London!!! Gave them a taste of #briemode http://instagram.com/p/gwBIU4MaBG/


Is this dumb bitch seriously instagraming after beeing responsible for getting aj injured?


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

zdog said:


> Im not pulling words out of my ass, it's what im reading that's been reported by mutiple sources that she passed on her way to the hospital.


Where are you reading that shit? I'm all over twitter & not a single person is reporting that.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

zdog said:


> Im not pulling words out of my ass, it's what im reading that's been reported by mutiple sources that she passed on her way to the hospital.


I'm just going to put this here for the obvious troll.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

zdog said:


> Im not pulling words out of my ass, it's what im reading that's been reported by mutiple sources that she passed on her way to the hospital.


:banplz:


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Reports are that she collapsed from exhaustion.

She really needs to eat more, being anorexic & a wrestler doesn't work out that well.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Brie taking liberties in the ring to be number 1. 

Her BF should take notes on how to get to the top.


----------



## mrfaafs (Jan 13, 2013)

scrilla said:


> oh my god a bunch of fake fighting carnies who i'll never meet in real life hate me for speaking the harsh truths!!!!!


You're not "speaking harsh truths." You're being a piece of shit. Drop the troll gimmick for one minute and at least hope she's not gonna die.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

zdog said:


> Im not pulling words out of my ass, it's what im reading that's been reported by mutiple sources that she passed on her way to the hospital.


Okay, there MIGHT be a little language barrier in place, since many sites and blogs (links throughout this thread) write that she passed OUT, not AWAY 

If that is the reason for this, then we have sorted shit out. (And if not, just give us at least one of your "sources" or gtfo)


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

> We’ve heard from several talents who are currently overseas on WWE’s ongoing tour and they’ve described it as nothing short of grueling. Let’s hope this is simply a side effect of exhaustion and not a serious medical issue.


.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Alo0oy said:


> Reports are that she collapsed from exhaustion.
> 
> She really needs to eat more, being anorexic & a wrestler doesn't work out that well.


AJ collapsed, not Brie.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

Alo0oy said:


> Reports are that she collapsed from exhaustion.
> 
> She really needs to eat more, being anorexic & a wrestler doesn't work out that well.


she is small naturally, not anorexic. she has abs for one thing, if she was anorexic she wouldn't be able to maintain that muscle, the body would have eaten away at it.

it can be anything, lack of water during the day, being sick without realizing it, perhaps on this particular day she didn't eat much (as a one off rather than as an eating disorder), women issues (can cause fainting in some women) or even just general stress.

jumping to the conclusion of an eating disorder does no service to the very real issue of anorexia and bulimia. like I said, she wouldn't have those stomach muscles if she was anorexic.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Alo0oy said:


> Reports are that she collapsed from exhaustion.
> 
> She really needs to eat more, being anorexic & a wrestler doesn't work out that well.


I agree. Especially now since she's pregnant with Punk's baby.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

RichardHagen said:


> This site is reporting she collapsed but finished the match. OP is reporting different.
> 
> http://divas-365.com/?p=6788
> 
> More and more people on Twitter are saying she finished the match.


She didn't...........


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

Asenath said:


> Jesus, the amount of weight Brie has lost since her return is -- worrisome.


christ...you're right...Bryan needs to give her some words...seriously...


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Eddie Ray said:


> she is small naturally, not anorexic. she has abs for one thing, if she was anorexic she wouldn't be able to maintain that muscle, the body would have eaten away at it.
> 
> it can be anything, lack of water during the day, being sick without realizing it, perhaps on this particular day she didn't eat much (as a one off rather than as an eating disorder), women issues (can cause fainting in some women) or even just general stress.
> 
> jumping to the conclusion of an eating disorder does no service to the very real issue of anorexia and bulimia. like I said, she wouldn't have those stomach muscles if she was anorexic.


abs don't prove anything, there are many anorexics that have visible muscles in the abdominal area, I'm not saying she's as bad as this woman









But she obviously needs more bodyfat or her body won't be able to store energy.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Alo0oy said:


> abs don't prove anything, there are many anorexics that have visible muscles in the abdominal area, I'm not saying she's as bad as this woman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry how do you know that AJ is anorexic? Did you read her medical files or something? Or you just basing this assumption on how she looks?


----------



## Brogue_Kick (Sep 11, 2011)

I hope she recovers fully and as soon as possible, the Divas division needs her


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

> I'm here now , looks like she fainted. Match was going fine. She was in edge of ring, next thing she fell out cold on floor mat. They signaled for match to end and they cut it short , aj was out for at least 10 mins. She awoke, groggy but walked out of arena with assistance. I defo think she fainted. Very hot in here tonight!


From twitter.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

SubZero3:16 said:


> I'm sorry how do you know that AJ is anorexic? Did you read her medical files or something? Or you just basing this assumption on how she looks?


Yeah I'm basing it on how she looks, it might not be bad enough to require regular anorexic treatment, but she's not a regular person, she's an athlete & she needs more energy than the average person.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I figured this would happen to her eventually considering how fast she came back after the concussion.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Anorexic Aj? Really? 
She could never handle such a schedule with that kind of serious eating disorder.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

If it's what the OP said and it's her second concussion in a two month span, well, WWE has to be really fucking careful with that now.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

RatedR10 said:


> If it's what the OP said and it's her second concussion in a two month span, well, WWE has to be really fucking careful with that now.


It's not a concussion according to most reports, she just collapsed presumably from exhaustion.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

It's to bad. Hopefully it's nothing too serious.

And how pathetic that I knew vanboxmeer would post about 45 times on this thread before even opening it. An AJ thread? A Daniel Bryan thread? The whistle blows and vanboxmeer comes out.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Hope she gets well soon. By the sound of things she's taken some shit over last couple of months her petit body really shouldn't have.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

i'm sorry but on what planet is this anorexic?









remember she is a petite 5'. same height as my Girlfriend with a smaller body shape. her BFP is probably relatively low for a woman(but she is an athlete)however she has a clearly defined muscle structure that is maintained by eating a balanced diet. 

say what you like but don't misconstrue facts. an anorexic person would not be able to maintain that muscle mass.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I really hope it isn't serious. She's the most interesting women wrestler they've had in years, and this is probably the most attention the women's title has had in years, so her being out would be absolutely disastrous at this point.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Eddie Ray said:


> i'm sorry but on what planet is this anorexic?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That body wouldn't be a problem in everyday life, but wrestling 300 days a year is a different animal.


----------



## Dingo Warrior (Nov 15, 2013)

I hope she's ok. Best female talent in wwe today.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

This European tour is a disaster


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

I seriously hope that AJ is doing OK. I understand being tough and fighting through pain, but there comes a point where you need to take your foot off the pedal. AJ has already dealt with an elbow injury as well as a serious concussion, she does not need anymore health scares. At this point, I'm just hoping that she pulls through, and if she has to take a break, I'm all for it. Being champion or having a long title reign isn't worth putting your career, or your life for that matter, in serious jeopardy. If AJ has to drop the title because of this, that's OK, because there are more important things that come first; namely her health.

Plus, you could go about it a multitude of ways: either keep her heel and have her say she "never truly lost the title", or turn her babyface as the lovable fan favorite coming back from another scary injury. 

And for those who want to be "funny" or make jokes out of this, you are truly sad and pathetic. There's a time to be funny, and there's a time to be a fucking piece of shit. Right now, those who I'm referring to are being the latter.

We get it; you don't like AJ. There's not a single redeeming quality about her in your mind. You think she's annoying, you think she's a bad actress, you think she's overrated, you think she's a child, or a ringrat, or a bad worker, or whatever the fuck you wanna use to justify your hatred of her. But why the *FUCK* does it have to be so personal? What the fuck did AJ ever do to you that was so hurtful, so egregious, so unforgivable that you can barely feel any sympathy for her while she's going through a tumultuous time?

It's shit like that that pisses me off, sickens me to my fucking stomach, and makes me ashamed to be a fan at times. Nobody's saying that you have to like AJ, or like everything she does. But Jesus fucking Christ, ya think maybe you could show a little bit more fucking compassion than this? This is like when fans cheer heavily and mightily whenever they find out Cena is hurt and has to go away. That is petty, disrespectful, and flat out fucking DISGUSTING. You can hate the character all you want, but unless the *PERSON*, the *HUMAN BEING* themselves have done anything *"bad"* to you that you feel the need to be a heartless asshole to, then *GET. A. FUCKING. LIFE.*

It's alright to dislike the character AJ Lee. It is *NOT ALRIGHT* to spew venomous unnecessary hatred about April Jeanette Mendez the human being, much like it is *NOT ALRIGHT* to spew venomous hatred of John Felix Anthony Cena, Jr. the human being, *UNLESS IT IS WARRANTED*. And based upon what I have seen for months and years concerning AJ and Cena respectively, *IT IS NOT FUCKING WARRANTED*.

Fuck off, you cold, heartless, undemonstrative pieces of shit. You are nothing more than a sad, sick little fuckwad.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Hope she's alright.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Alo0oy said:


> Yeah I'm basing it on how she looks, it might not be bad enough to require regular anorexic treatment, but she's not a regular person, she's an athlete & she needs more energy than the average person.


So basically you don't know jack shit about what you're talking about. Please stop maiming a person's reputation by throwing around a label like 'anorexia' unless it is a publicly confirmed case.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I really hope she gets better, yeah I'm a huge fan but this is not the reason I hope she feels better. If Obama gets a heart attack and is rushed to the hospital I would want him to get better too, and I fucking hate Obama.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Maizeandbluekid said:


> I seriously hope that AJ is doing OK. I understand being tough and fighting through pain, but there comes a point where you need to take your foot off the pedal. AJ has already dealt with an elbow injury as well as a serious concussion, she does not need anymore health scares. At this point, I'm just hoping that she pulls through, and if she has to take a break, I'm all for it. Being champion or having a long title reign isn't worth putting your career, or your life for that matter, in serious jeopardy. If AJ has to drop the title because of this, that's OK, because there are more important things that come first; namely her health.
> 
> Plus, you could go about it a multitude of ways: either keep her heel and have her say she "never truly lost the title", or turn her babyface as the lovable fan favorite coming back from another scary injury.
> 
> ...


:draper2


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

Alo0oy said:


> That body wouldn't be a problem in everyday life, but wrestling 300 days a year is a different animal.


as long as she eats back the calories she burns in the ring, shes fine. shes not underweight so she is not unhealthy. shes been doing this solidly as Divas champion for ages without incident. its just this current tour thats obviously drained her a little and by the sounds of it, although no one else has fainted, it has taken its toll on the rest of the roster also. 

she has a great, athletic figure and as long as she is eating maintenance (net calories) then she she is fine and she wouldn't maintain those muscles for very long if she wasn't.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

This doesn't surprise me honestly.

She has been really sluggish in her last several televised matches.

Sounds like her body finally just gave out.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Alo0oy said:


> Yeah *I'm basing it on how she looks*, it might not be bad enough to require regular anorexic treatment, but she's not a regular person, she's an athlete & she needs more energy than the average person.


Then stop talking. You do not diagnose disorders and illnesses from pictures on the internet.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

AJ anorexic? I lolled. She has more muscle than most geezer's on here could wish for.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Eddie Ray said:


> as long as she eats back the calories she burns in the ring, shes fine. shes not underweight so she is not unhealthy. shes been doing this solidly as Divas champion for ages without incident. its just this current tour thats obviously drained her a little and by the sounds of it, although no one else has fainted, it has taken its toll on the rest of the roster also.
> 
> she has a great, athletic figure and as long as she is eating maintenance (net calories) then she she is fine and she wouldn't maintain those muscles for very long if she wasn't.


I hope you're right, but I really doubt she can handle her current schedule.


----------



## Austing (Nov 15, 2013)

Anyone who thinks AJ is anorexic has no idea what they're talking about. She's made up completely of lean muscle, the only way that's possible is to eat and eat a good amount. Absolutely laughable to call her anorexic.


----------



## TheUMBRAE (May 18, 2012)

When the fuck did this forum turn into 4chan? If you don't like then why fucken post.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

That's awful, hope she is doing alright. Maybe giving her a slight break would be wise....Without her losing the title. If Trish could stay Women's Champion during her back problem than I think AJ should get the same...I don't want to see her lose the title like that.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Since when does feinting/collapsing mean you can't handle some sort of schedule? It happens to the healthiest of people.

edit: she shouldn't lose it. They'll have Total Divas v Non total Divas at SS I imagine.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

> ProWrestling.net reached out to a WWE source at the show to ask whether Lee is going to be okay. The source gave a simple “yes” response, and added that there has been no determination yet as to what caused her to collapse.


Looks like she's okay.


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

_Hope that she is ok from whatever happened to her, perhaps from what I read few pages back that it was just the heat that got to hear from the arena and she fainted from exhaustion. Guess we'll know more when the time comes let's hope it is nothing serious like a concussion or neck injury._


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

Waffelz said:


> Since when does feinting/collapsing mean you can't handle some sort of schedule? It happens to the healthiest of people.


indeed. i fainted from stress once...I tore off a cupboard door on my way down only to wake up on the floor with my mum shouting at me for ripping it off with my freefalling body...


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Now they ought to check her for everything. This is the second issue with her head in less than a month. Not saying she would have this serious a problem, but I have heard of cases before where someone had head problems and was misdiagnosed as a concussion, and then collapses like this 2-3 weeks later and it turns out to be a tumor. 2 serious issues like this in 4 weeks should be looked at for more than just simple dehydration or overheating.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

well, her fainting is better than getting another concussion if it's from exhaustion. Not surprising considering how grueling that overseas tour schedule was. 



The Cynical Miracle said:


> :draper2


off topic, but :lmao at your sig. Where's that from?


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Hope she gets better. 

And fucking hell, how the fuck is AJ anorexic?? People need to stop throwing around terms that they have no clue about.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

This has me worried. I love AJ


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

TheUMBRAE said:


> When the fuck did this forum turn into 4chan? If you don't like then why fucken post.


They do it just to get a rise out of her fans.

And it works every single time.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://adf.ly/ZNiJp



> *WWE STATEMENT ON AJ LEE*
> 
> By Mike Johnson on 2013-11-15 17:37:10
> 
> ...


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

Really hope this is nothing serious and she's OK. She's too wonderful to have something serious happen to her.

This anorexia talk is ridiculous. Her legs are super muscular and she's very physically fit. She's tiny but is the farest thing from anorexic. I'm not a doctor so I have no idea what the reason could be but she seems really hyperactive and energetic on interviews so maybe it's something stress related. Being on the road constantly and having to defend the title on a nightly basis can't be good for anyone's anxiety.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

...and this is why you don't invite children into the ring to dance with Brodus Clay.

Keep the children out of the ring. Period.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

:steiner2 FAT PEOPLE don't faint and pass out

:AJ DAT ANOREXIA

Looks like Vince and HHH are going to have to re-evaluate how they run and book these overseas tours. If they lose AJ and Cena then they're definitely going to do something. Nothing like losing two od the most over talents in the company basically to exahustion.


----------



## Young Constanza (Oct 24, 2012)

zdog said:


> Is this dumb bitch seriously instagraming after beeing responsible for getting aj injured?


How do you know the injury had anything to do with Brie? Shut hell up!


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

This thread is a pretty good example as to why I a lot of members on this site could due and make the world a little better.


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

While dehydration isn't good, it's reassuring to know it isn't as serious as it could have been.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Alo0oy said:


> That body wouldn't be a problem in everyday life, but wrestling 300 days a year is a different animal.


I've read all your posts in this thread and normally I don't do this but your blind ignorance and total lack of knowledge in regards to what you're talking about has prompted me to respond to you.

You have no idea what you're talking about, firstly she is not anorexic because you clearly CLEARLY don't understand the term you are throwing around or the condition itself. She CLEARLY has no issue with calorie intake given her schedule because if she really wasn't consuming as many calories as she expends she'd be consistently losing mass and strength whereas she has actually increased her strength in the last 12 months consistently since wrestling a fuller schedule and her body mass has stayed consistent.

You obviously have no idea about fitness, dieting, her workout routine or schedule (nobody here does) or know anything about the crap you're spouting. I would strongly recommend that you cease with the sensationalist almost tabloid-like posting you're doing or I'll remove you from the thread because all you're doing is trolling and baiting people with your nonsense.

Your first and only warning.

Anyway, everyone can carry on now.


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

inb4 female Ziggler.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

You know who's really at fault here. CM Punk. AJ travels all day, wrestles half the night and then fucks Punk the other half. Poor girl. No wonder she's dehydrated. The only fluid she gets lately is...well you know. 

I wonder if Phil makes her call him "daddy". :lol


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

Did he trip off the ring apron or faint and fall off the ring apron?.. Nobody still has any idea what happened.


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

I hope it's not career threatening...I just hope she is out long enough to consider another career.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

CM Punk Is A God said:


> Did he trip off the ring apron or faint and fall off the ring apron?.. Nobody still has any idea what happened.


:lmao Show some respect yourself, he is a she genius.


----------



## cantcontrolmyninja (Nov 15, 2013)

She wasn't dehydrated. It's a coverup. The WWE is acting shady.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

By far the best and most interesting Diva in the company. Also, my favorite one. Hope she gets okay soon.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

cantcontrolmyninja said:


> She wasn't dehydrated. It's a coverup. The WWE is acting shady.


----------



## 199630 (Jan 30, 2011)

Dehydration? Hmm, does anyone remember the "Raw Starts at 8" commercial last year? Check out what AJ says @ 15 seconds ..


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

cantcontrolmyninja said:


> She wasn't dehydrated. It's a coverup. The WWE is acting shady.


unfortunately for you, without any evidence, be it circumstantial, deductive or physical, your claims are baseless. 

I personally think its just fatigue, with other members of the roster exhibiting signs of fatigue and even some minor injuries from this latest tour its very likely that AJ is also a victim of this. 

I hope she gets a few days off to sit around, play video games and relax.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Alo0oy said:


> Reports are that she collapsed from exhaustion.
> 
> She really needs to eat more, being anorexic & a wrestler doesn't work out that well.





Evolution said:


> I've read all your posts in this thread and normally I don't do this but your blind ignorance and total lack of knowledge in regards to what you're talking about has prompted me to respond to you.
> 
> You have no idea what you're talking about, firstly she is not anorexic because you clearly CLEARLY don't understand the term you are throwing around or the condition itself. She CLEARLY has no issue with calorie intake given her schedule because if she really wasn't consuming as many calories as she expends she'd be consistently losing mass and strength whereas she has actually increased her strength in the last 12 months consistently since wrestling a fuller schedule and her body mass has stayed consistent.
> 
> ...


Great post. :clap


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

She was out cold? If I were one of the doctors I'd slip a finger if you know what I mean :yum:


----------



## cantcontrolmyninja (Nov 15, 2013)

Eddie Ray said:


> unfortunately for you, without any evidence, be it circumstantial, deductive or physical, your claims are baseless.
> 
> I personally think its just fatigue, with other members of the roster exhibiting signs of fatigue and even some minor injuries from this latest tour its very likely that AJ is also a victim of this.
> 
> I hope she gets a few days off to sit around, play video games and relax.



Baseless? Dehydration or over exhaustion is always the go to answer for suspicious health scares.


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

DudeLove669 said:


> She was out cold? If I were one of the doctors I'd slip a finger if you know what I mean :yum:


What? I have no idea what you're talking about. Explain.


----------



## cantcontrolmyninja (Nov 15, 2013)

If you ask me, AJ was on that Rob Ford.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

This thread has to be the result of one of those lame coordinated attacks that 4chan likes to do. Embarrassing.

But yeah, um, hope she's alright.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Alo0oy said:


> abs don't prove anything, there are many anorexics that have visible muscles in the abdominal area, I'm not saying she's as bad as this woman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Using a photoshopped image of Lindsay Lohan certainly strengthens your argument. :lmao :lmao


----------



## Roger Rabbit (Nov 12, 2011)

As far as the anorexic thing, not eating much can make you black out during the day if you do a lot of stuff. I know when I was younger, I used to not eat much and many times all I would see is black for certain moments of the day which usually lasted 4 to 6 seconds and I'd have to stop where I was til I regained my vision


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

I hate when stuff like this happens to people.I hope she get well soon.


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

shought321 said:


> I hope it's not career threatening...I just hope she is out long enough to consider another career.


...you, are an *ssh*l*


----------



## betfairhornets (Feb 20, 2012)

Right i was there tonight she was in the ring a few times tagging in and out typical tag match, The last time she was in she smashed her head on the turnbuckle about 20-25 seconds later she tagged out was stood on the apron a little bit not long maybe 30-40 seconds, She jumped down onto the floor and keeled over for about 15 seconds i thought she was going to be sick tbh she briefly stood up straight again then next thing she just went straight down no one noticed in the ring at all to begin with, the announcer who was sat on the chair saw her and went over he threw the X straight up shouted into the ring the bellas did a quick roll up and refs and doctors were running down. Tamina went outside the lights went dark and they started showing videos to try and distract people away, Aj was down 10-12 minutes and people were worrying in the arena she eventually got up and made it to the back with help by the doctors. 

Just read the wwe statement im not saying there wrong but she did smash her head 1-2 minutes before passing out im no expert but hopefully that hasnt got anything to do with it and it is just exhaustion.

On a side note Punk was also down outside for 2-3 minutes during his match holding his knee in pain as well


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm really shocked some went down the anorexia road....I personally don't think she looks anorexic. Plus there is more than one reason for someone to faint....those who judge someone based on their physical features without knowing the whole story often have a problem themselves...whether that be a physical or mental problem remains to be seen....its pretty sad.


----------



## Phenom (Oct 17, 2002)

I hope she is okay. Get well soon AJ.


----------



## betfairhornets (Feb 20, 2012)

Heres a report i did after wrestlezone put up a bad one mentions the aj incident
http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/431849-report-from-wwe-live-event-in-london


----------



## ROH AmericanDragon (Jan 22, 2008)

She came into one of the indies I was working for before she got signed. Was very polite and courteous, sad to hear this happened. I wish her the best of luck in getting better.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Hopefully she's doing better. This kind of thing is bad no matter what wrestler it happens to.


----------



## Gurter22 (Nov 12, 2013)

Posting pictures of yourself with a smile on social media right after the match? Stay classy brie bella.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

DudeLove669 said:


> She was out cold? If I were one of the doctors I'd slip a finger if you know what I mean :yum:


:kobe God Almighty

Rest of this thread is fpalm worthy.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

DudeLove669 said:


> She was out cold? If I were one of the doctors I'd slip a finger if you know what I mean :yum:


:vick

You's a sad motherfucker.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

DudeLove669 said:


> She was out cold? If I were one of the doctors I'd slip a finger if you know what I mean :yum:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

DudeLove669 said:


> She was out cold? If I were one of the doctors I'd slip a finger if you know what I mean :yum:


So you'd rape her?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

DudeLove669 said:


> She was out cold? If I were one of the doctors I'd slip a finger if you know what I mean :yum:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm not buying the dehydration claim. She just came back from a concussion and with that, she didn't even take a long enough time off to recuperate. I don't think she's anorexic but this is a time where a concussion on someone of her stature should have been treated a bit more carefully. Fucks sake, Ziggler was out longer than her. 
WWE's hell tour doesn't help either. 


Ah...independent contractors.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Are concussions played up more in the US? We've had two concussions (football player) over here this season, they've been back within a week or so.


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

Waffelz said:


> Are concussions played up more in the US? We've had two concussions (football player) over here this season, they've been back within a week or so.


There's a huge health scare going on about concussions right now in the US. Big media outlets doing exposes about former NFL stars with dementia and cognitive problems due, it seems, to concussions they got playing football.

Every day on ESPN there seems to be another former player with serious brain damage talking about concussions.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

You don't suddenly faint when you have a concussion, so it surely can't be that? Unless she was knocked in the head, made the tag, went to the outside and then feinted.


----------



## Young Constanza (Oct 24, 2012)

Gurter22 said:


> Posting pictures of yourself with a smile on social media right after the match? Stay classy brie bella.


How is what happened to AJ, Brie's fault?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Waffelz said:


> You don't suddenly faint when you have a concussion, so it surely can't be that? Unless she was knocked in the head, made the tag, went to the outside and then feinted.


I'm actually going to halfway back this up, I've had multiple concussions of my own and every single one I've passed out on the spot of the impact of my head, not 30 seconds later after walking around a bit.

Now I know there are many many different types/grades of concussions, so I won't 100% say she couldn't have one but it does seem unlikely. The exhaustion/heat/dehydration or combination of all three seems to be the more likely cause in my un-educated, very humble opinion.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow this thread went to shit fast

Anyway, I hope she isn't too badly hurt and gets better as fast as she can! put her in the same room as Cena and maybe she can osmosis some of that supercenamojo!


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Amber B said:


> I'm not buying the dehydration claim. She just came back from a concussion and with that, she didn't even take a long enough time off to recuperate. I don't think she's anorexic but this is a time where a concussion on someone of her stature should have been treated a bit more carefully. Fucks sake, Ziggler was out longer than her.
> WWE's hell tour doesn't help either.
> 
> 
> Ah...independent contractors.


Someone call the union!

Oh wait.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Ziggler wasn't knocked out when Swagger booted him in the chin.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Gurter22 said:


> Posting pictures of yourself with a smile on social media right after the match? Stay classy brie bella.


It wasn't her fault. Also she was backstage and saw AJ walking around fine. We're finding all this out hours after it happened. It's not like AJ was loaded into an ambulance and Brie was snapping selfies while AJ's on a stretcher in the background.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

WWE is really kinda deplorable if you think about how they over-work the wrestlers, don't give them any off-season, and then won't even give them health insurance.. they treat their employees like a horse in a western, ride them until they get injured, break down and can't go anymore, then they shoot them to put them out of their misery, aka release them.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Wrestling is a very tough and nasty business. But no one puts a gun to their heads and makes them sign up for it. There should be a union, which would enable them to build into contract extended time off. But none of that will ever happen. It is what it is. 

A woman like AJ may already be nearing the halfway point of her career believe it or not. There is a short shelf life for these wrestlers and especially for women. It may seem like Trish was around forever, but it was only 6 years. Lita only 7 years. 

It's a tough business.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

DudeLove669 said:


> She was out cold? If I were one of the doctors I'd slip a finger if you know what I mean :yum:


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

This is the worst thread of all time and you should all be ashamed.

PS:


----------



## TheVipersGirl (Sep 7, 2013)

WIll never understand why people make sick nasty jokes of someone getting hurt like this. Yes you make not like her but at least give her respect on being on the road 24/7 and her putting on a great match every week. I hope it's not severe and she gets better. Some of you lot are disgusting.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

Fan report from another forum:



> I was there, about 3ft away from her. Some of the reports are quite ridiculous. She looked a bit flaky a couple of minutes in.. tagged in, but got out real quick. She pulled herself back up on to the apron where she slumped against the ropes for a bit, then she got down, walked about 2 steps and just passed out face first. I have a pic of her as she went, its on my Twitter @JenVonLee ... I stopped taking pics immediately after it was obvious she was not well, kinda gross to do otherwise if you ask me. Though plenty of people *were* taking pics.
> 
> Security lady ran over to her first, turned her on to her back, Chimel next, they called for the Doc. Sampson came over, match was rushed to a finish. Bellas left and Tamina came out to help AJ. She lay there for 5 or 6 minutes and they fanned her and tried to get her to sit up and drink water. Eventually she was brought to her feet and walked out on her own steam, bottle of water in hand.
> 
> ...


----------



## InMeTheyTrust (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank god, now hopefully I don't have to see that *** Ungratefulness post about her anymore.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

DudeLove669 said:


> She was out cold? If I were one of the doctors I'd slip a finger if you know what I mean :yum:


:jt5


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

A$AP said:


> This is the worst thread of all time and you should all be ashamed.
> 
> PS:


All?....ummm we're not all finger raping anorexia accusing turds lol...there's a KFC ad..Finger raping anorexia accusing good!!....*eats chicken*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

It is always sad & scary whenever something like this happens. Sounds like she's going to be OK, which is good news.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

This is the only thing that worries me about superstars/divas with titles. They're always so overworked and seem to have to make appearances and have to perform at every house show. I get that they have to make a profit, but people seem to be so prone to injury when they're constantly booked both on televised and untelevised events. Makes me super nervous. I hope she's okay and recovers well.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

DudeLove669 said:


> She was out cold? If I were one of the doctors I'd slip a finger if you know what I mean :yum:


Some of the stuff people post on this forum... I swear. If sexual repression were a bannable offense who would be left? lol But really, that post is repulsive. I'm no AJ fan but I don't want to see someone get seriously hurt or worse, she could be in bad condition right now. So its a shame to see that this thread is mostly about making fun of her weight or preforming creepy perverse acts while shes unconscious.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

DudeLove669 said:


> She was out cold? If I were one of the doctors I'd slip a finger if you know what I mean :yum:


Sooo scrilla gets banned and the rapist guy is a-okay...


----------



## PKC (Nov 15, 2013)

Wasn't she sidelined a few weeks back or so for a nasty concussion? Jeez gotta protect that noggin.


----------



## Ivyy (Oct 14, 2006)

Wow this thread...fpalm

I hope she is okay. The Women's Division needs all the talent they can get.


----------



## saadzown (Aug 23, 2013)

Please be okay AJ. I love you


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

DudeLove669 said:


> She was out cold? If I were one of the doctors I'd slip a finger if you know what I mean :yum:


You sound like a cool, totally non creepy person to be around. If I had a daughter I'd make sure to get her to know you.






























Not srs, neckbeard of peace.


----------



## Pycckue (Jun 23, 2013)

stupid geeks


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Don't care.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Get well soon AJ. It wont be the same masturbating on Mondays without you.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

DudeLove669 said:


> She was out cold? If I were one of the doctors I'd slip a finger if you know what I mean :yum:


----------



## SovietWrestler (May 30, 2012)

Damn, what a shock. I hope it was for dehydration how the WWE said and not something more serious.

Come on AJ, you can with that and with all. You are strong. You are the best Diva now. 










Get well, please.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Hope she's okay!


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

AJ Lee faints and people acts like she died.


----------



## Hulk Who? (Jun 2, 2008)

Pycckue said:


> stupid geeks


Says the kid with the AJ sig & avy. :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

From what I'm reading, it seems like it's more than just dehydration.

But who knows. Either way, I wish her well.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

DudeLove669 said:


> She was out cold? If I were one of the doctors I'd slip a finger if you know what I mean :yum:


You're the reason everyone hates AJ marks.


----------



## Pycckue (Jun 23, 2013)

DaEpicman said:


> Says the kid with the AJ sig & avy. :lmao



o badass with John Lennon avy and sig. whata meen. Gangsta thug ...


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Alo0oy said:


> Reports are that she collapsed from exhaustion.
> 
> She really needs to eat more, being anorexic & a wrestler doesn't work out that well.


She's not anorexic to me. Sure, she could probably gain some more weight, but she's much better than how she was looking physically last year & two years ago. Especially two years ago, she was looking seriously anorexic in 2011.

But she should eat a lot more, I agree.


----------



## Hulk Who? (Jun 2, 2008)

Pycckue said:


> o badass with John Lennon avy and sig. whata meen. Gangsta thug ...


You sir, are why I weep for humanity.


----------



## Pycckue (Jun 23, 2013)

DaEpicman said:


> You sir, are why I weep for humanity.


lol di i hurt ur feelings ? fucking lunatic.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Pycckue said:


> lol di i hurt ur feelings ? fucking lunatic.


You've got her plastered on your sig and avatar when it was confirmed hours ago she just passed away. Have a little humanity.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

We're all lunatics if we don't support AJ in our signatures in this time of need.


----------



## Hulk Who? (Jun 2, 2008)

Nacho Man said:


>


:lmao


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

John lennon lmao


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

A$AP said:


>


 
My god, your sig. :lmao


----------



## dreamchord (Jul 20, 2013)

RIP


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

RIP


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

That's me in A$AP's sig btw.

I'm not joking either. Lunatics.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

The wrestling may not be real but the tears are.

#RawisAJ


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

In all seriousness though, if people like AJ and if she's their favorite wrestler, that's fine. And if you show concern, well, that's fine too! But some of these obsessive and downright creepy comments are seriously insane. :lmao


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Are people with concussions allowed on planes? If not, AJ will be stuck in Europe. 

Oh god, do you guys think they might cancel RAW on Monday because she won't be there? :jose


----------



## Hulk Who? (Jun 2, 2008)

#toosoon #gonebutnotforgotten #weloveuAJ


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## tonsgrams (Aug 6, 2013)

Nacho Man said:


>


I feel terrible but I laughed :lmao.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Gone but never forgotten, sweet angel.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Good night, sweet princess.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I just woke up, what's her actual condition aside from the trolls?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

You guys are killing me, the business, & the memory of AJ.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

jackswaggers said:


> This is the only thing that worries me about superstars/divas with titles. They're always so overworked and seem to have to make appearances and have to perform at every house show. I get that they have to make a profit, but people seem to be so prone to injury when they're constantly booked both on televised and untelevised events. Makes me super nervous. I hope she's okay and recovers well.


DUDE, I FUCKING LOVE YOU, YOU'RE THE ONLY IMPORTANT POSTER IN HERE, AND EVERYONE ELSE IN THIS THREAD SHOULD JUST FALL OFF.

GET WELL SOON, AJ. 

SWAGGER 4 FUCKING LIFE.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

just change the name carrie to AJ Lee



> I just woke up, what's her actual condition aside from the trolls?


She is fine and dandy. She just fainted...


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

WAGG quit trolling.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Big Dog said:


> I just woke up, what's her actual condition aside from the trolls?


She has expired. Pls post a song and remain quiet.


----------



## Hulk Who? (Jun 2, 2008)

Yeah, this is a serious issue.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

:lmao @ this thread


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Hope they get him to perform again at Mania.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## Hulk Who? (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

The Primer said:


> WAGG quit trolling.


HOW AM I TROLLING WHEN EVERYONE NO SOLD THE MOST IMPORTANT POST IN THIS THREAD? YOU GUYS AREN'T EVEN READING THE MOST IMPORTANT ONES ONE.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

pls everyone purchase something from AJ's amazon wish list in these unfortunate times:

http://tinyurl.com/qbj74kd

http://tinyurl.com/nomgu98

http://tinyurl.com/otygtyx

http://tinyurl.com/pmlvdxk


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Swagger looks like a boss there, but Mike Chioda ruined it.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

The Primer said:


> Swagger looks like a boss there, but Mike Chioda ruined it.


FO SHIZZLE


----------



## Hulk Who? (Jun 2, 2008)

A$AP said:


> pls everyone purchase something from AJ's amazon wish list in these unfortunate times:
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/qbj74kd
> 
> ...


Don't forget :

http://oi42.tinypic.com/fkck6o.jpg


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> FO SHIZZLE


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

omg yew guize luk at al deez aj mark cryin like baybeez haha what a bunch of fat luzers

we are so cuul becuz we no curr n no like 12 yr old aj








































































Ain't that right? Brother?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Gandhi it's good to see you supporting a dame for a change.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Gandhi comes in when her death is announced.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

:hayden3


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

The Primer said:


> Gandhi it's good to see you supporting a dame for a change.


AJ is actually a 12 year old boy with a weird body.

Now apologize.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Getting her mixed up with Miley Cyrus, yo.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

They're both boys lad, you see, I'm a homosexual misogynist and have been for 52 years.


----------



## Un0fficial (Aug 19, 2011)

100 internets to anyone who finds video/pictures of this event.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Un0fficial said:


> 100 internets to anyone who finds video/pictures of this event.


sad part about that is...it may be giffed and posted.


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

I will be honest and say I couldn't care less, I mean I dont want anyone to get hurt, not even people that I hate...
I wish her good and all that, but injuries happen all the time in WWE, and she and every other wrestler knows that and they still take risks, and some people here act like she died, I mean really wtf...
Calm down...


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Oh shit she died?

RIP. It's always sad when a little child dies.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Londrick said:


> Oh shit she died?
> 
> RIP. It's always sad when a little child dies.


She collapsed from dehydration... but from this thread it sounds like she got aids and cancer at the same time.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

I'd wager the dehydration is a cover story while they carry out the tests on her brain, after the concussions she has suffered.


----------



## Young Constanza (Oct 24, 2012)

Get well soon AJ. It wont be the same masturbating on Mondays without you.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Young Constanza said:


> Get well soon AJ. It wont be the same masturbating on Mondays without you.


John Cena is still there.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

This topic just... wow...


Ah well, Can't fight the internet.











































:cena3​


----------



## Young Constanza (Oct 24, 2012)

Gandhi said:


> John Cena is still there.


not my type.:lmao too muscular


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Well this topic went to hell before I even got to it..


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://adf.ly/ZPkqH



> *AJ LEE UPDATE*
> 
> By Mike Johnson on 2013-11-16 10:24:44
> 
> According to a number of sources overseas, AJ Lee has told "everyone that has asked" that she is OK after fainting yesterday during the London, England live event.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

scrilla said:


> oh my god a bunch of fake fighting carnies who i'll never meet in real life hate me for speaking the harsh truths!!!!!


Thanks god he's banned. Horrible poster and a complete moron.

Glad to hear everything's ok with her.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Some interesting "comedy" on this thread.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

scrilla said:


> i'm just waiting for them to end the AJ Lee experiment altogether, brother. have Chris Hansen to show up on Raw and arrest all the guys AJ has been with on screen and r*eveal it was a child predator STING all along. leading of course to Sting vs. Undertaker.*


FAKKEN lol :lmao


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Big Dog said:


> I just woke up, what's her actual condition aside from the trolls?


Dehydrated, but fine.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Glad to hear she seems to be fine, if she had to take a substantial amount of time off it would have been dreadful for the division.


----------



## saadzown (Aug 23, 2013)

I love you AJ.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

saadzown said:


> I love you AJ.


Is that all you fucking say?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

saadzown said:


> I love you AJ.


no wonder everyone everyone hates AJ marks

jeez


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

xD7oom said:


> Don't care.


Then why did you click on the thread, click post reply, type a reply about how you don't care, then submit the reply?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Good to know it's not something more serious.

Also, this thread is a fucking disaster.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Ithil said:


> Then why did you click on the thread, click post reply, type a reply about how you don't care, then submit the reply?


Nah don't give him that.

When something happens that I don't care about, and it's posted in a thread it wouldn't take me but seconds to just post _"I don't care"_. Maybe the guy just wants to show how some people don't give a shit and simply wanted to post his thoughts on this matter. Ofcourse there's a chance he cares and that he's only posting this to be all like _"yew guize luk haw cul i am i no care bout fan fav diva aj"_, since I know he's been trying to look edgy ever since he suddenly started saying CM Punk sucks when he said he was a huge fan before and even had Punk on his avatar for awhile, but whatever.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

How in the fuck has this thread stayed open for 32 pages?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The report says she's ok so there's no reason to keep this open. People have embarrassed themselves enough already.

I bet AJ got all sorts of weird notes sent to her at the hospital to. Or tweets. Fucking creeps.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Headliner said:


> The report says she's ok so *there's no reason to keep this open*. People have embarrassed themselves enough already.
> 
> I bet AJ got all sorts of weird notes sent to her at the hospital to. Or tweets. Fucking creeps.


Thank fucking God for that.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

saadzown said:


> I love you AJ.


Not sure if this guy is a troll or an outright creep.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

saadzown said:


> I love you AJ.


Oh man.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Domenico said:


> Not sure if this guy is a troll or an outright creep.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Numberwang said:


>


:lmao repped.


----------



## BeastBoy (Oct 23, 2013)

So that's how AJ Lee lost her virginity. That skank.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

BeastBoy said:


> So that's how AJ Lee lost her virginity. That skank.












lol wut,what kind of people post here? :argh: :topic:


----------



## BeastBoy (Oct 23, 2013)

Xapury said:


> lol wut,what kind of people post here? :argh: :topic:


How the hell did my sig pic get quoted anyway? Meh, never mind, I also ask the same question as well as yet another: what's with AJ Lee fans anyway? Christ, it's like she's the Tara Strong of WWE- an overrated internet attention whore.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Why she is a attention whore?

Eva marie is a attention whore,the bellas are attention whores.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Attention whore in a business where the main goal is to garner attention for your character, she should hate herself.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Some of these posts are fucking stupid.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

[/QUOTE]an overrated internet attention whore.[/QUOTE]:side:


Who EXACTLY is a better e diva right now?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

> Who EXACTLY is a better e diva right now?


Kaitlyn. :vince3

Just ask John Laurinaitis, I'm sure he'd love to tell you about her "wrestling ability" :vince2

She has amazing "charisma". :vince5


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> Some of these posts are fucking stupid.


Exactly. Especially the ones from these users who joined two months ago who are insulting each other because they have conflicting opinions on unverifiable claims.

Rather entertaining actually, to read.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Gandhi said:


> Nah don't give him that.
> 
> When something happens that I don't care about, and it's posted in a thread it wouldn't take me but seconds to just post _"I don't care"_. Maybe the guy just wants to show how some people don't give a shit and simply wanted to post his thoughts on this matter. Ofcourse there's a chance he cares and that he's only posting this to be all like _"yew guize luk haw cul i am i no care bout fan fav diva aj"_, since I know he's been trying to look edgy ever since he suddenly started saying CM Punk sucks when he said he was a huge fan before and even had Punk on his avatar for awhile, but whatever.


I don't buy it for a second. If you don't care, the thought of clicking on the thread won't even cross your mind. At best, it's attention seeking self-importance.


----------



## bigbuxxx (May 28, 2011)

Only read the first page but there are some truly pathetic people here. The comments about her losing the title because of this are so upsetting. It's still real to you! Amazing some of you think of her worthless title before her health.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

TIL a large majority of AJ Lee marks are insecure virgins.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

You would have thought something really bad happened, but it seems she is ok. Also I fear to read between all these 34 pages.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Karma101 said:


> Attention whore in a business where the main goal is to garner attention for your character, she should hate herself.


She really should feel worthless. Her childhood dream was to make it to WWE and be a female wrestler. And when she finally achieves the dream she's put into a role where she makes out with every guy on the roster. I'm surprised Vince didn't put himself in a position with her like he's done with other females in the past. I feel bad for her. At least this title run has been a legit run with her as a proper wrestler.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Shaking my damn head right now

as I close this ignorant thread


----------

